# Few Brits in Portugal



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

Have been here for two weeks now and have seen very few UK vehicles. The sites on the Algarve are fairly quiet and two large sites in SW Portugal we went to, and didn't stay, were completely deserted. On the west coast below Lisbon there are far more vans wild camping than on campsites.

We're in Evora at the moment with one other British van and moving on to Lisbon tomorrow. If anyone sees us in a blue Warwick Duo come and say hello as we're feeling quite lonely!!

Roly


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

If ypu wanted company then you should have gone in winter.


----------



## petepub (Oct 28, 2008)

Just arrived back from France in the last 7 weeks we only saw around a dozen GB vans


----------



## RogerAndHeather (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi Roly, sorry to digress slightly but Evora is now our mid-term stop on our normal 6 months winter travel before heading South. Just up the road is an Ibis Hotel - we only paid €39.99 last December for a night there.

At the Ibis, we arrive 14:00, have a hot bath, go for a walk, have a hot bath, Chinese Restaurant through the gates for a meal, have a hot bath, a nights sleep, have a hot bath, go for breakfast (included), have a hot bath, leave knowing that it is going to be about 3 months to the next hot bath.

I wish I was there to swell the numbers but, next December, At the Ibis, we will arrive at 14:00, have a hot bath, go for.......................................

Cheers, Roger.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

RogerAndHeather said:


> Hi Roly, sorry to digress slightly but Evora is now our mid-term stop on our normal 6 months winter travel before heading South. Just up the road is an Ibis Hotel - we only paid €39.99 last December for a night there.
> 
> At the Ibis, we arrive 14:00, have a hot bath, go for a walk, have a hot bath, Chinese Restaurant through the gates for a meal, have a hot bath, a nights sleep, have a hot bath, go for breakfast (included), have a hot bath, leave knowing that it is going to be about 3 months to the next hot bath.
> 
> ...


Hi was it you that was at the Hotel Regio camp site late Nov last year..........I seem to think I have seen the MH.


----------



## RogerAndHeather (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi Briarose, there were at least 2 Lexingtons down there about that time, we were both blaming each other! I haven't heard of your spot but will investigate for next year - a campsite with a hotel might have access to a hot bath!

During Nov/Dec we headed down Guarda, Fondao, Asseicera (top site), Evora, Quateira, Turiscampo, Armacao-de-Pera.

Maybe catch up with you next year!

Cheers Roger


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

The couple I was talking to were off touring Portugal, I think they said for 6 months I just thought it was/might be you.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi, 

we are just back from our six months touring round,france,spain, portugal,we wild camped every single night,absolutely fantastic,but you are right,hardly any brits, if we saw another gb plate,we knew it was time for a good chat,because we camped most of the time with dutch,german, belguim,and french,great people,so helpful to use when they found it was our first trip in europe,but hard work,when sometime the conversation could be in anything up to four different languages,good to get the little grey cells working....... 

mags


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

havingfun said:


> hi,
> 
> we are just back from our six months touring round,france,spain, portugal,we wild camped every single night,absolutely fantastic,but you are right,hardly any brits, if we saw another gb plate,we knew it was time for a good chat,because we camped most of the time with dutch,german, belguim,and french,great people,so helpful to use when they found it was our first trip in europe,but hard work,when sometime the conversation could be in anything up to four different languages,good to get the little grey cells working.......
> 
> mags


Did you not use any of the French or Spanish Aires/Areas?


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,
in france, we mostly used aires, except when we wanted to be in a big city like lyon,and then we found if we looked on the riverside away from the old town,we had no problem parking for a couple of nights.

in spain we got at least 100 places to park up,i say park,because like in nejka
you park in the huge town carpark,1 minuete from the old town and the balcon,great,there was about 30 vans some nights,there is a grid for emptying your cassette,and a fresh water pipe with a tap,but at las marines,outside alicante,you park in the dunes car parks,between the 6 car parks there must have been 200 vans,and the gas man delievers,and the bread man,and the police tour round every 2 hours,there is toilets,and water so people stay for weeks.

in portugal,almost every town and beach has somewhere for motorhomes,in faro we parked under the walls of the old town for a couple of nights,but in quartia the vans park on the beach and stay for months.

we will put a load on the site when we have time,because we have only just got back,and we are having long talks on maybe going full time for a couple of years.

forgot to say,but some of the places to park in portugal have toilets,showers,big sinks to do your washing,and lines to dry them on,and all it costs is 1 euro tip to the lady that sits knitting,and making sure you take turns.

we just asked everybody which was their special place,and got a dozen to go and photocopy,in portugal some people had a book,but it seems to be out of print.

and last but not least,lots of help and advice off this wonderful site.

mags


----------

